# Quarantine or TTM?



## Contractorto (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Guys

I’ve been using ttm on all my fish and thankfully I’ve had good success of not having ich in my tank however ttm is very labour intensive and add that with cost of salt gets expensive on every fish.

I’m considering a quarantine tank that’s medicated with copper and have new fish in there for 4 weeks before introducing to dt.

I’m reading that velvet is becoming a serious issue and ttm doesn’t cure velvet so that’s another reason I’m leaning to copper.

I’m wondering what you guys are doing to have the best success with new fish? Copper or ttm? 

Also do you guys recommend cupramine or coppersafe?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I personally use cupramine and make sure the dose is correct with a test kit. That is the most important factor to ensure you kill the parasite that you test daily while in treatment. 

Some people have had success using TTM so I think its a matter of preference.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I find tank transfer stressful for me and the fish. I keep a qt system ready and use the approach that the fish has to be observed and then treated as required for what appears to be an issue or as the species require.
For example, Anthias get treated for flukes and worms. Copper won’t affect either.

Wrasse are sensitive to a lot of medications. So treating them has to be done slowly with medications that are easier on them.
I use Reef2reef @Humblefish as a go to guide for disease and treatment protocol. 
In 5 years, I have only used copper once.
There are other treatments, too for ich as opposed to copper or TTM.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Crayon said:


> I find tank transfer stressful for me and the fish.


I share this feeling. I tried TTM once and it did not go well

QT all the way! All new fish go in QT. Crayon keeps one ready but I'll usually just fill a spare tank with Display tank water a few days before i need it and run a HOB filter with a sponge I've seeded from my sump. I'll add an air stone, heater and a few PVC joints and a plastic plant.

First week in QT is to observe, make sure they are eating, and I will dose Prazipro. The next week, I cupramine. I cupramine EVERYTHING which isnt really recommended for some fish but I havent really had any QT fish deaths in years. I cupramine slow.... instead of 50% dose, wait 48 hours, 50% dose... I do 25% each night for 4 nights so I can see how the fish is doing with it.

As Phil mentioned, I use the Seachem test kit to make sure I've dosed correctly.

NO waterchange during the cupramine treatment. after 2.5 weeks, I do a WC and observe for a couple more days (maybe one more Prazipro treatment). I used to use Paraguard but I didnt really notice much effect on anything (maybe thats good?).

then finally, fish goes in a container of QT water and I drip display tank water to it. then in a 2nd container of only display water... then in an acclimation box in my display tank for a day so other fish can get used to it.

-One step I've left out is a Freshwater Dip. I only really do that if I see some thing obvious on the fish.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

So I have been using Tank transfer for about a year and a half now on every new fish. For me it has been extreamly successful.

For example I currently have an Achillies and a Potters Angel going through tank transfer on day 14 today. I started out with my normal 72 hour transfer and on the first transfer to a fresh tank noticed what looked to be Velvet. The Achilles was covered in like a light dusting of spots that was very hard to see , unless I took a good light over the tank. normally the room they are in is dimly lite.

So after some more reading I went to 36hr transfers and did 5 if these in a row. I was also using CP Chloriquin Phosphate as a back up for velvet, Today they are both looking great and had a Prazzi pro treatment yesterday. 

Just adding one note here. I did a fresh water dip and 60 min dip in Paragaurd prior to starting the 36hr TTM for velvet.. 

As far as stress on the fish i don't really see it as a big deal and much less stress than using meds for Ich IMO. It takes me 30 -60 sec to transfer the fish. I use a colander with straight sides so it's really easy to scoop the fish out and move to another tank. The biggest issue is me cleaning and getteing the next tank ready for transfer. Some days this is a pain when you have done ut as many times as i have but worth the effort. 

And HI Crayon , Cheryl ..... It's Dave here we met at CRS a couple weeks ago when I wss getting these fish actually.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hey*

Hey there.... instead of tanks u can use pails easy to clean and sanitize ... and we all have pails...


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Tom yes for sure you can use pails foe smaller fish. Personaly I just use less water in the tanks I am using so I can get a good look at the fish.

You can put a small 10-15 or 20 gallon tank pretty much anyware, on the floor counter ect as long as your partner understands 😁


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

ReefABCs said:


> And HI Crayon , Cheryl ..... It's Dave here we met at CRS a couple weeks ago when I wss getting these fish actually.


Hi Dave,
I remember that day! Glad TTM works. I don't like moving the tanks to clean them. That's my issue.
Or catching the fish.


----------

